# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Arbeiten am Skript laut J.J. Abrams abgeschlossen



## Icetii (23. Februar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Arbeiten am Skript laut J.J. Abrams abgeschlossen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Arbeiten am Skript laut J.J. Abrams abgeschlossen*


----------



## NOT-Meludan (23. Februar 2018)

Na, mal schauen was Abrams aus dem Trümmerhaufen macht, den er selbst und Johnson hinterlassen haben. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass es eher durchwachsen werden wird. Aber lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


----------



## Jakkelien (23. Februar 2018)

Wieso Trümmerhaufen?
Episode 8 hat frischen Wind ins Franchise gebracht.


----------



## Enisra (23. Februar 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Wieso Trümmerhaufen?
> Episode 8 hat frischen Wind ins Franchise gebracht.



manche glauben eben, dass wenn sie etwas nur oft genug wiederholen, es auch wahr wird, aber ist doch klar, den Gatekeepern wirds eh nicht gefallen und man wird irgendeine Liste an Beweisen zusammenstellen die Entweder selbst Unlogisch ist oder von Falschen Konzepten ausgeht


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. Februar 2018)

Das Leben ist keine Einbahnstrasse, gutes und Mist kommt auch aus beiden Richtungen


----------



## Sayajin3 (24. Februar 2018)

Verzeihung aber so einige Kritik an episode 8 darf durchaus ernst genommen werden.

Achtung es folgt persönliche, mit nicht wenigen anderen übereinstimmende, persönliche Meinung. 

Wem episode 8 als zeitgenössische oberflächliche Kunst mit viel Effekthascherei gefällt und Kritik nicht konstruktiv verarbeitet, sollte aufhören zu lesen. 
Solide Argumente für!  Episode 8 außer hohlen 'frischer  Wind' Phrasen habe ich jedoch bisher leider nicht vernommen.
Im Voraus, an der Superman Leia Szene störe ich mich nicht so sehr.
Jedoch im Vergleich mit anderen 'Hauptsache boom' Filmen wie Transformers, schneidet episode 8 dahingehend zuweilen noch schlechter ab.
Aber ohnehin hatte sich Star Wars eigentlich mit soliderer Story (die es einst eigentlich erst groß gemacht hatte) etabliert.
Der Film hat eben nicht nur ein bis zwei Schnitzer sondern nimmt zuweilen Ideen um sie in B bis C Movie Manier abzuspulen.
Was gemeint ist:
Zwei Film Stunden fliegen mehrere Schiffe hinter den Rebellen her... Mal abgesehen von der Treibstoff Absurdität (nach 7 Filmen plötzlich), wieso setzt sich keiner der Feinde mit einem approximierten Hypersprung vor die Rebellen? Dass es geht sehen wir vom nächsten absurden Plotelement, das überflüssige 'wir wollen Hoffnungslosigkeit' unterstreichen, durch einen neuen Charakter, der als neuer schwächerer Bad Ass also han solo ersetzen soll. Das mit der casino Szene und der verwirrten Assistentin neben dem Kerl der das eigentliche Erkennungszeichen trägt lassen wir unkommentiert, und verbuchen es als 'nächste Generation Rebellen erklären' (u.a. Bezogen auf dortige Kinder). 
Das mit dem Hypersprung als kamikaze Aktion, mag zwar so dramatischer wie es umgesetzt als solch Dramaelement beabsichtigt sein. Hinsichtlich der voherigen anderen Schiffe, die das selbe ja hätten ebenso tun können um evtl doch eine entscheidende Schädigung des Feindes zu erreichen, fast albern.
Dann die Snoke Szene, im einen Moment gezeigt dass er Rey überlegen ist, stirbt durch seinen Schüler (sith typisch) völligunspektakulär (was zu viele Fragen offen lässt) , nur um wenige Momente später zu sehen, dass sein Schüler Kylo Ren gleich stark wie Rey ist (da geht die Rechnung nicht auf, was einfach stört).
Dann die Angelegenheit 'Reys Eltern', ich habe persönlich kein Problem wenn sie kein Skywalker Blut haben sollte, ist auch zu Zeiten von jedi knight keines gewesen. Aber in episode 7 groß triggern und dann in episode 8 kurz hervorheben, ohne Rückblende? Ohne Antwort seitens Rey?
 Hoffentlich klärt episode 9 dies endgültig, denn bisher kann es genauso gut sein dass Kylo Ren es nur behauptet hat um ihre Unsicherheit zu nutzen.
Die Szene mit der dunklen Seite auf der Insel war natürlich an jene aus der alten Trilogie entlehnt, jedoch machte die alte Szene hinsichtlich Luke stellt sich seiner Angst, Sinn. 
Bei Rey verkommt es zu einer Schnips Konzert Einlage die unfreiwillig komisch ist und am Ende keine Erklärung liefert, und ebensowenig irgendetwas ändert (sie steigt wieder heraus, ohne Antwort oder dergleichen, sehr überflüssig).
Luke, der bis aufs Filmende (wo er vor Erschöpfung  [und Frieden] also stirbt...), einfach nicht wirklich Luke war. Er hat sie nicht wirklich trainiert, er ist verweichlicht und hat nicht weise,  wie damals mit seinem Vater, mit Kylo Ren das Gleichgewicht bzw das Gute in ihm versucht zu erreichen... Sondern kurz über feigen Mord nachgedacht?
Das ganze ist nur ein Auszug dessen wo es hapert und einzeln ggf zu entschuldigen wäre, aber in Summe einfach nur ein effektschöner Sci-fi Film ist, der durch seine Schnitzer aber das Prädikat 'Star Wars' nicht tragen sollte. Es liegt also an Episode 9, Episode 8 etwas zu retten.
Und Mainstream darf keine Entschuldigung sein, gerade bei schlechtem Recycling in der eigenen Filmreihe. Selbst die von vielen verspotteten Episoden 1 bis 3 haben dagegen Storytwists und eine Tiefe (Komplott, Fall der Jedi durch Arroganz, Politik, Hintergrundgeschichte!!), die wirklich qualitativ überzeugt (Trotz Jar Jar Binkley und Herzschmerz). Und das in Anbetracht dessen, dass man Anakin natürlich schlussendlich dramatisch  zur dunklen Seite führen musste...

Soweit meine argumentierte Sicht dazu. Mein Anspruch liegt einfach über Aneinanderreihung von Effekten und 'künstlich herbeigeführten Dramaelementen'. 
Fazit: Die Story darf einfach nicht auf einen Bierdeckel passen ohne relevante Elemente auszulassen.
Dass es geht wenn Disney nicht alles rauspressen will, hat Rogue One gezeigt. Daher ist J. J. Abrams der Falsche dafür wenn er zu viel Einfluss hat. Star Wars lebt(e) davon, dass es durchdacht war. Dann kommt der Erfolg über mind. eine Dekade und darüber hinaus von selbst.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Februar 2018)

Ich sehe bei SW (auch wenn ich Teil 8 noch nicht gesehen habe (warte auf die BD) das Hauptproblem darin, daß man innerhalb einer Trilogie 2 x den Showrunner gewechselt hat. Jeder mit anderen Vorstellungen und jeder muß mit dem Ergebnis des "Vorgängers" und den Storyfäden aus den Vorgängerfilm umgehen können und eine Idee haben, wie er diese verarbeitet. Z.B. Punkte wie: Ob der Regisseur von Ep. VII z.B. Luke hätte sterben lassen ? Gut, bei Leia war man dank des Todes von Carrie Fisher ja im Zugzwang und mußte eine Lösung finden. Aber wie gut so ein Showrunnerwechsel tut (besser auch nicht) zeigen ja die planlosen Wechsel bei TWD. 

Imho wäre es am besten gewesen, wenn man einem Showrunner/Regisseur eine komplette Trilogie überlassen hätte. Dann hätte der ein Gesamtpaket abliefern können und für Episode 10 - 12 hätte man dann einen anderen Showrunner engagieren können. Das wäre nicht so dramatisch gewesen. Aber innerhalb eines Storyfadens der über 3 Episoden reicht halte ich so einen Wechsel für eine äußerst ungünstige Idee. Weil der Regisseur von Episode 7 sicher schon eine Idee gehabt hat, wie er sein Storyende in Episode 8 fortgeführt hätte und wie er gewisse Dinge in der finalen Episode 9 auflöst. Ein neuer Showrunner bringt zwar "frischen" Wind, paßt aber wahrscheinlich weder stilistisch noch storytechnisch zum Vorgängertitel. Aber mal sehen wie Ep. 8 mich ansprechen wird.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Februar 2018)

es gab nur einen Wechsel bei den Sequels, bei Episode IX (Treverow raus, Abrams rein)
bei 7 und 8 gab es keinen Regie-Wechsel

Solo ist ja nicht Teil der Sequel-Filme sondern "A Star Wars Story" wie Rogue One, weswegen der Wechsel dort nicht relevant ist für die Sequel-Trilogie


----------



## MichaelG (24. Februar 2018)

Stimmt. Trotzdem ist ein Wechsel innerhalb "ungünstig", wenn auch nur 1. Aber ich hatte tatsächlich gedacht bei 7 und 8 hätte es einen Regiewechsel gegeben...... Aber wenigstens ist Ep. VII und VIII aus einer Hand. Aber ein Treverow hätte wahrscheinlich eine andere finale Episode 9 gedreht als es Abrahams machen wird (vermute ich einmal).


----------



## linktheminstrel (24. Februar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Stimmt. Trotzdem ist ein Wechsel innerhalb "ungünstig", wenn auch nur 1. Aber ich hatte tatsächlich gedacht bei 7 und 8 hätte es einen Regiewechsel gegeben...... Aber wenigstens ist Ep. VII und VIII aus einer Hand. Aber ein Treverow hätte wahrscheinlich eine andere finale Episode 9 gedreht als es Abrahams machen wird (vermute ich einmal).


in der tat gab es sowohl einen regiewechsel aus auch einen wechsel der Autoren und bis auf die Chefin von lucasarts auch einen kompletten wechsel der produzenten. mehr wechsel kann man bei einer direkten Fortsetzung kaum haben, es sei denn, man wechselt zudem den ganzen cast aus. abbrams hatte mit ep. 8 überhaupt nichts zu tun.
naja, aus einem guss nenne ich es nicht, wenn ein großartig präsentierter Bösewicht sang und klanglos im zweiten teil eliminiert wird.


----------



## moeykaner (24. Februar 2018)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Wieso Trümmerhaufen?
> Episode 8 hat frischen Wind ins Franchise gebracht.



Rian Johnson hat den frischen Wind in den Franchise gezwungen, aber leider total schlecht ausgeführt. Nichts von seinen Ansätzen ergibt wirklich Sinn. Jede Menge Logiklücken und unglaubwürdige Charaktere waren die Folge. 
Wenn du Zeit hast schau dir die 4 std hier an (er geht Schritt für Schritt durchs Skript), denn die Kritik trifft es ziemlich gut auf den Punkt und schlägt sinnvolle Änderungen vor:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vw7pcCj0ORk&list=PLBBJXQJJavX2VueOEqGSaBNsGaHZREWEr


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Februar 2018)

Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie die Story mit Leia verfahren wird. Ein Tod in Episode 8 wäre vllt das Leichteste gewesen; jetzt wo sie noch am Leben ist sehe ich spontan keine richtig gute Lösung für dieses Dilemma.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Februar 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie die Story mit Leia verfahren wird. Ein Tod in Episode 8 wäre vllt das Leichteste gewesen; jetzt wo sie noch am Leben ist sehe ich spontan keine richtig gute Lösung für dieses Dilemma.



sofern einige Zeit (Monate/Jahre) zwischen VIII und IX vergehen sollten, kann man das schon vernünftig einbauen. Und ich vermute das wird so sein, der Besenjunge am Ende mit dem Ring des Widerstands war ja nicht einfach nur so gewält. Eventuell wird er der Schüler einer jeditechnisch gereifteren/erfahreneren  Rey.


----------



## Enisra (24. Februar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> sofern einige Zeit (Monate/Jahre) zwischen VIII und IX vergehen sollten, kann man das schon vernünftig einbauen. Und ich vermute das wird so sein, der Besenjunge am Ende mit dem Ring des Widerstands war ja nicht einfach nur so gewält. Eventuell wird er der Schüler einer jeditechnisch gereifteren/erfahreneren  Rey.



ich habe das eher so verstanden mit dass die Schlussszene ein Symbol ist für "You can't kill an idea"


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Februar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich habe das eher so verstanden mit dass die Schlussszene ein Symbol ist für "You can't kill an idea"


Und ich widerum hab es als Bestätigung von Lukes Erwiderung Kylo Ren gegenüber verstanden dass er nicht der letzte Jedi sein würde. Und dabei soll nicht allein Rey als Quasi-Nachfolge allein gemeint war. Der Junge soll nur einen von vielen Machtbegabten darstellen die der guten Seite der Macht gehören könnten.


----------

